
My Weekend Project: Moral Support - Your Own Personal Help Hotline - MarkPNeyer
http://www.moralsupport.me
======
jackowayed
Whoa, you're giving each person their own number (as opposed to, say, an
extension). That means you're paying $1/customer/month even for dormant
customers. Seems like a really bad call.

Other than that, I really like it. Sorta like Awesomeness Reminders, but
recorded by people who love you. Design could use some work, but the signup
flow was nice (not requiring any info but phone number). Though now the only
way to login involves you calling me again and telling me the pin I already
know, which isn't great.

Also, I'd stop using a redirect and set it up so that Appengine serves write.

~~~
patio11
_That means you're paying $1/customer/month even for dormant customers. Seems
like a really bad call._

I do this for Appointment Reminder, too, mostly out of sheer laziness. I might
revisit it eventually, but it hasn't broken the bank yet. (Finding my own
number on my Twilio interface has gotten annoyingly complicated, though :) )

~~~
jackowayed
But people are paying you. Right now his service is free.

------
DTrejo
:(

    
    
        This website is temporarily unavailable, please try again later.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
I'm not sure what happened to the DNS; use this link instead:

<http://moral-support.appspot.com/>

~~~
nhebb
If you're a Depeche Mode fan, YourOwnPersonalJes.us seems to be available.

------
neilk
I don't know what to call this. Part of me has an instant reaction that it's a
terrible idea, but on reflection that's because I'm uncomfortable with it. So
that's prejudice talking. If I look at it rationally, it seems like this just
might work. It's kind of brilliant.

One suggestion: people who don't reach out to others are not going to buy this
product for themselves. So, it should be giftable. Imagine if you have a
friend who's kind of a sad sack or is going through a divorce or death in the
family. You and N other friends record motivators. It's like signing a
condolences card, only way better. Actually _more_ personal.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
Thanks for the idea. I think i'll implement the 'gift' mechanism.

------
mayava
Have you tried using Compassion Pit? Made by the same guy who made Awesomeness
Reminders, mentioned by another commenter. Basically the same concept, just
web-only. Could be a cheaper start for gathering a user base and gauging long-
term interest.

------
LuisZaman
Lots of great comments so far, I really like the idea. Good luck building
interest!

------
pdufour
Looks like a good idea to me.

------
MarkPNeyer
powered by twilio!

------
partition
Great idea. But what if no one loves you?

To address this, you might be able to automatically generate moral support.
You just need to add a 'link to Facebook' feature along with a little machine
learning + speech->text->speech algorithms so that the most 'appropriate'
message can be generated given the current time and the user's Facebook
status.

With enough data to bootstrap the system, we'll probably end up not even
needing other people IRL.

